# Benq el2870u Farben sehr blass



## Storki (17. Juli 2018)

Hallo,

heute kam mein neuen Benq el2870u Monitor und die Farben sind echt kacke im Vergleich zu meinem EIZO FS2434.
Klar, es ist ein TN Panal und kein IPS wie der EIZO aber so groß kann der Unterschied doch nicht sein, oder ist das echt normal? (Siehe Bild)

Habe bereits alles mit meiner 1080 ausprobiert. Das Farbformat umgestellt, den Ausgabebereich auf Voll gestellt, HDR de/aktiviert, Treiber neu installiert sowie alle möglichen Einstellungen am Monitor ausprobiert.
Im HDR Modus kann ich am Monior aber auch nichts direkt einstellen außer die schärfe und AMA. Angeschloßen ist das ganze über DisplayPort.
Fällt da jemandem noch was ein oder muss ich damit leben?

Besten Dank im vorraus.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

Wie wäre es, wenn Du auf beiden Monitoren das gleich Bild darstellst und sie 90° von vorn fotografierst?


----------



## Storki (17. Juli 2018)

Entschuldige, ich dachte das reicht so.
Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

Storki schrieb:


> Entschuldige, ich dachte das reicht so.
> Hier nochmal ein besseres Bild.



Wenn Du den linken Monitor auf mehr Kontrast und etwas dunkler stellst, kommst Du da nicht annähernd an den rechten heran?
Der Eizo ist sicher ein Spitzengerät mit ausgesuchten Panels, so daß man da schwer rankommt, aber von vorn müßte es machbar sein.

Als mein ASUS V222W neu war, hat er fast die Qualität des Nachfolgers (LG 22MP67) von vorn und auch eine erstaunlich gute Blickwinkelstabilität hatte.


----------



## Storki (17. Juli 2018)

Hab es jetzt halbwegs hinbekommen. Musste die Helligkeit auf +20% runter und den Kontrast auf +100% stellen.
Ist zwar natürlich nicht so hell und knallig aber einen Kompromiss muss man halt eingehen wenn man Geld sparen will.
Aber so bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Vielen Dank


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

Storki schrieb:


> Aber so bin ich erstmal zufrieden. Vielen Dank


Na also.
Lies Dir noch mal durch, was der Gamma-Wert ausmacht:
einklich.net - Gamma einstellen.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (17. Juli 2018)

Nur stimmt das hinten und vorne  nicht aber gut wenns dich nicht stört.

Von TN kannste nicht viel erwarten egal ob billig oder teuer.


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. Juli 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Von TN kannste nicht viel erwarten egal ob billig oder teuer.


 Quatsch.


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. Juli 2018)

Ist mit DisplayPort evtl. im Grafiktreiber der RGB- Bereich auf begrenzt gestellt? Bei NVIDIA findet man das unter Auflösung-> RGB voll.
Wenn ich den Treiber komplett neu mache, dann sieht das jedenfalls so bei mir aus.


----------



## Leitwolf200 (21. Juli 2018)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Quatsch.



Dann zeig mir ein TN was taugt.
Hab alle verdächtigen gehabt alle waren bildlich zum brechen trotz kalibrierung.

Und dann sah das wie oben  aus.

TN ist schnell mehr nicht wer noch bissel anforderung ans Bild hat sollte da nen bogen machen.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (21. Juli 2018)

Leitwolf200 schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir ein TN was taugt.
> Hab alle verdächtigen gehabt alle waren bildlich zum brechen trotz kalibrierung.
> 
> Und dann sah das wie oben  aus.
> ...



Asus PG27VQ


----------



## tm-99 (22. November 2018)

ich hole wegen eines aktuellen Kaufs diesen Thread nochmal hoch... Mir geht's im Prinzip genau gleich. Wenn ich bei Windows 10 unter Anzeige HDR aktiviere habe ich fast schon ein schwarz weiß Bild (ich übertreibe ). Dann starte ich ein Spiel und es wird auf einmal so grell dass man kaum noch was erkennen kann. Was kann man da tun?

EDIT: Heute mal die PS4 angeschlossen... Im Menü alles Top... Spiel gestartet, viel zu hell ... Ist das generell bei HDR so? Dann ist es aber nichts wichtiges, oder?


----------

